# The Psalter



## ReformedWretch (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow, went to worship this morning to discover all the hymnals missing and in their place was the Psalter. The Pastor announced it and how it was something he'd wanted to do for a while now.

He explained what the Psalter was all about, and how we all needed to learn the songs and not fret as we did so.

No one even blinked about it. It was just accepted with glad hearts. My wife leaned over and asked me if this was actually bible verses set to music, when I told her it was she was delighted and said she thought it was a very good idea.

I must admit, I have remained out of this issue because I honestly didn't care that much. But after this experience and my wifes reaction, I am thrilled to be in a Church that is strictly now just singing from the Psalter.

I must give my pastor credit for how he does things as well. He beats no one over the head with anything but instead is gentle and easy going with brining in new things to the Church. Bravo to him!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! I trust you and yours will be blessed in the singing of God's Word. What kind of Psalter are you using?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 6, 2005)

Trinity. It's weird Andrew...I really never thought this whole debate was a big deal at all. I still won't harp on a brother who is against it but I now would ask if he has ever been to a church that used it. You have to experience it before you say it's no big deal, lesson learned.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## Romans922 (Nov 6, 2005)

Not to be negative, but does your pastor run the church? Was this a decision made by the elders of the church, or just the pastor?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 6, 2005)

I didn't ask, I am sure it included the Elders as well. I was just summerizing the approach without getting into the fine details.


----------



## BrianBowman (Nov 6, 2005)

Adam,

I'm curious - did ya'all have piano accompaniment or was it strictly a cappella?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 6, 2005)

Piano, no one but the pastor knew the tunes, so I can't imagine it without a piano. Maybe eventually.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 6, 2005)

One thing that makes the Trinity Psalter helpful for a church transitioning to psalm singing is that it uses tunes that are familiar to hymn singers.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by houseparent_
> ...



No prob Josh, with Mary's death I am not all with it today. I mean those who think EP is wrong or in the least not nessicary.


----------



## Craig (Nov 6, 2005)

It is wonderful you're singing from the Psalter. 

While I'm not an EP'er, I do prefer psalms to hymns...we are now singing from a blue psalter...I forget which denom instituted it, but I like it. We were using the Trinity Psalter till about 2 months ago.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I must give my pastor credit for how he does things as well. He beats no one over the head with anything but instead is gentle and easy going with brining in new things to the Church. Bravo to him!



Looks like he is bringing back an old thing. 

Sorry to hear about Mary's death Adam. I hope you aren't confused. But I must admit that I probably would be because I get more emotionally rapped up into peoples lives. I know you do also. That is what love is like. And that comes from God.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks Randy! My wife and I ae both pretty shook up by Mary's death in more ways than one.


----------



## JohnV (Nov 6, 2005)

W hat book were you using before the Psalter, Adam? I mean, this is a change from what to the Psalter?


----------



## SRoper (Nov 6, 2005)

That's good news, Adam.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> W hat book were you using before the Psalter, Adam? I mean, this is a change from what to the Psalter?



Trinity Hymnal


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 6, 2005)

My pastor was on the committee that produced the Trinity Psalter. We were already using the Irish split leaf at the time, but now we use The Comprehensive Psalter (in case anyone didn't know that  )


----------

